# distcc

## matrixise

Bonjour, 

Je cherche le moyen d'employer distcc, le probleme est que je n'arrive pas à laisser le distccd en temps que daemon. 

pourtant d'après le HOWTO : distcc.samba.org, tout devrait normalement fonctionne avec.

export DISTCC_HOSTS="stargate.lan"

dans le make.conf, j'ai mis CC=distcc

le probleme c'est le serveur qui ne veut pas se forker pour se foutre en daemon.

----------

## thinair15

voilà je me demandais niveau perf pour la compile (uniquement) par rapport à un système de type openmosix c'est plus optimisé... un meilleures partage des processe ?  comparable ? votre experience m'interesse...

bon a vrai dire j'ai pas réussit à installer openmosix, le kernel ne bootait pas et blocké après VFS (mount). Je pense que c'est du à GCC 3.2 (déconseiller d'après la FAQ  de openmosix) Vous avez réussit à l'installer... (ben, sinon à quoi bon ce emerge... ???)

si l'explication est trop longue, j'irais m'informer même... comme on dit RTFM

a+

thinair

----------

## thinair

qqn ? peut m'éclairer sur le sujet, sinon vous avez réussit à faire marcher le kernel openmosix sous gentoo 1.4 ?

a+

thinair

----------

## Nectroom

 *thinair wrote:*   

> qqn ? peut m'éclairer sur le sujet, sinon vous avez réussit à faire marcher le kernel openmosix sous gentoo 1.4 ?
> 
> a+
> 
> thinair

 

je n'ai jamais testé openmosix ( par manque de machines  :Sad:  ) mais je viens de testé distcc  avec une compile de irssi sur un k6 200Mhz + un Athlon 1400Mhz en HOST  et je peu dire que je n'ai jamais vu mon k6 compiler aussi vite  :Smile:    c'est vraimant genial ce truk en + super simple a installer  :Smile: 

----------

## pounard

heu meme chose ! openmosix refuse de lancer init, il bloque apres VFS mounted machin....

c hyper chiant surtout keu sur mon server ca a marché niquel, surement un option dans le noyau qui faut cocher/dechocher.... mais g tout essayer g vérifié toutes le options du kernel une par une, je vois pas pourquoi ce ptin de kernel openmosix refuse de lancer init !!!!!

(ps: quand g installé sur mon server g recompilé direct l" omosix et g compilé tout mes progs apres, c ptete ca, ptete un fichier style kernel.h qui bug ou je ne sais koi)

menfin c lourd qd meme, paskeu mon server p166 il aimerai bien tirer partit du 1800+ ké a coté qd meme !!!

si qqun a réponse plz réponse !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

